# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.1.9 - LG E430, ZTE MF180 and some more SKY's!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.9 is out!  *Added support for:*
SKY IM-A220S, SKY IM-S350, SKY IM-S380K, LG E430, LG E431G and ZTE MF180   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.1.9 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *SKY IM-A220S* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *SKY IM-S350* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *SKY IM-S380K* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- *LG E430* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *LG E431G* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *ZTE MF180* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Dr_Wolodya).*Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

